# Daily Dog Coat Maintenance" Course



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I am so excited, I am signed up for a course on Saturday at The Barking Lot for Daily Dog Coat Maintenance. 

I want to try to keep Baloo in his full coat, but have been struggling. He always seems to be "straggley" so I hope this helps. He doesn't have alot of matts, but 1 or 2. So hopefully once I get him professionally groomed, I can keep him looking great.

Learn to maintain your dogs coat between visits to the groomer.

Course Outline:

* Daily Brushing Techniques (all coat types)
* Ear Cleaning
* Nail Care
* Eye Stains
* and more Includes a demonstration on Double Coated Breeds (ie. Sheltie) .

Have all your questions answered about your dogs coat by a professional groomer. Please bring along a picture of your pet for proper advice.

Now I need to think of some questions to ask. Anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds great. I wish there was a course like that here. Or maybe it should be "How to Put More Hours in your day to groom your dog" :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok.................You need to report back to us what you have learned! It's the rules!:bounce:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Same here....I would love for someone just to show me how it is done. Like kids...where the heck is the instruction booklet with show and tell pictures....especially nails...although my vet showed me and I am still petrified to do it myself.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I will take good notes and update everyone on any tips she has.

If anyone has any specific questions pertaining to your hav, let me know I don't mind asking.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I am back from my grooming maintenance session, I am really glad I went. Even though it was only supposed to be 2 hours long, she didn't rush us at the end so I got to ask all my questions.

A few tips and things I thought I would pass on, in case you wanted to know this too 

Recommended Grooming Tools
Oblong Pin Brush
Double Sided Comb
De-matter
Dull Scissors (for pads of feet)
Detangler
Water Bottle (w/ tsp of conditioner) for misting dry coat when brushing

Bathing Tips

Brush really good before bathing (get out all mats, or they will be worse)
Put cotton balls in ears
Make sure water is luke-cool (more on the cool then warm side)
Rinse REALLY good, if you think it is rinsed good, rinse again

Matts

Recommends splitting larger mats with scissors then brushing combing it out
For matts that are NOT close to the skin you can use the de-matter tool.

If you rub a little vaseline under the eyes, that helps with tear stains

Use a sun screen in the summer, especially with white coats, and if you have a dog with a black coat sun screen will help so it won't turn reddish (like a sunburn).

I think that is it, she does the line brushing and showed how to make Baloo all nice a fluffy and I tried when I came home and it looked alot better. I am now a line brusher for sure!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, what does a De-matter & Detangler look like? I have a rounded inch wide thing that is supposed to cut through the matts, but my rounded ssissors works better.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes I think that is a dematter...here is a pic of the one she uses:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752766

Detangler is a spay she uses like the wahl detangler:
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Wahl-Showman-Easy-Groom-Detangler-Spray/productinfo/WAHLEGD/


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The d-matter is like the one I have with a curved blades. I'll look at the one at Petsmart, Duh detangler.

thanks......


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Thanks Angie! I think Jammies woke up one morning as if the mat fairy had been here in the middle of the night!*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

How do you put sunscreen on? Do you water it down and spray it on? I can't imagine putting that heavy cream on Izzy's hair, it would be gross.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update on the grooming class. The only thing I do not have is the detangler comb....I have not had any major tangles or mats to remove lately. A lot of the little tangles and be fingered out when stroking the Hav. 

I have tried the cooler water to bathe in, (this was in the Winter) and Dexter shivered so bad, that I had to warm up the water and I have not had a problem with shivering since. 

Now, that it is almost Summer, I will be going for the cooler water with bathing...I think Dexter would appreciate getting cooled off when bathing.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am dreading the blowing coat stage. I am imagining it like my Himalayans and it was not fun. Except they had coat stages 3 times a year, every year. I keep thinking I am experienced in this area but I am completely in the dark of what it will be like with the pups. Thank you Angie for sharing this information.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

What is a sunscreen for dogs? Ellie is almost white and she has a rather thin coat - I am concerned about the sun but haven't known what to do about it.

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't write down the brand of sunscreen she recommended, but she said that most vets or dog speciality stores or online. There are 2 kinds I think, a spray mist or a cream you rub on their coats.

Oh also, she said you should NEVER brush your dog dry, you should lightly mist him with a water solution (250 ml of water & 1 tsp of conditioner) it will prevent hairs from splitting and keep their coat fresh. I tried it on Baloo, and he was all soft and shiny. I used my non-rinse conditioner, but she said you can use either.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so guilty of combing Evye dry. And I am so guilty of not rinsing thoroughly. I do use the mist but not consistently...and I do think her hair is starting to split. When you mist, do you thorough saturate or just a light misting? I want to correct these habits before I damage her coat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Be very careful with the dematter though. I bought one to use when we returned from a long vacation on my in laws farm and Belle was horribly matted. I probably should have just shaved her and started over. I cut my thumb when using it pretty bad. It works to split the matts up but it might want to be something you leave the professionals i you are slightly klutzy like me!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Just a light mist, you don't need to soak them. I didn't know this, so Baloo probably has quite a few split ends...oh well better late then never.

Yes you have to be very careful with a de-matter, one side is very sharp. I don't have one, we haven't had a problem with matts (knock on wood).


----------

